# 2011 Ram Diesel, Any Concerns??



## Moparman11883 (Dec 30, 2005)

I am looking at purchasing a 2011 Ram 2500 diesel 5spd auto with a Boss 9'2" v-plow. Just wondering if there is anything on this 2011 Ram and plow I should be concerned about, since I'm really not too familiar with the new DPF and general input on the pairing of this plow to a 3/4 ton.

Thanks

My daughter requested i place this smiley.. :redbounce

She thought it was cute. 

ussmileyflag


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

My biggest concern would be the 5speed auto. The 6.7's are backed to a 6spd auto  . Other than that from what I have read they are a solid truck. Obviously the particulate filters are a pain. Just try to judge how bad it was beat with the plow.


----------



## Moparman11883 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the correction. :laughing: And thanks for the response. The pickup is still covered under the 100K power train warranty, so not too terribly concerned there. These are relatively new trucks, and am not sure how tried and true the equipment is. I haven't heard of anything major myself. Just trying to calm any fears before jumoing into this from only ever owning '96 pickups or older. Current plow truck is '84 Dodge one ton with a Meyer straight blade. This will be a major upgrade.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Has Dodge changed its warranty or how much weight it can handle with a Cummins over the front axle? 

Just curious....last I knew hanging anything other than a little weiner snowbear on the front voided the warranty.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Moparman11883;1553419 said:


> Thanks for the correction. :laughing: And thanks for the response. The pickup is still covered under the 100K power train warranty, so not too terribly concerned there. These are relatively new trucks, and am not sure how tried and true the equipment is. I haven't heard of anything major myself. Just trying to calm any fears before jumoing into this from only ever owning '96 pickups or older. Current plow truck is '84 Dodge one ton with a Meyer straight blade. This will be a major upgrade.


The motor and trans has been around since mid 07 and have proven to be very reliable. The cummins itself is based off the 5.9 which is probably the best/most reliable pickup truck diesel ever produced (I have to state pickup truck or others will jump on my post bringing up CAT or whatever diesels found in big rigs).

Most all DPF problems were solved in the first two years of production, if its being worked you shouldn't have any problems at all.


----------



## Moparman11883 (Dec 30, 2005)

As far as the warranty goes, I've talked to the local dealer and they dont seem to have a problem inspecting the truck and doing any warranty repairs knowing that it has a plow on it. Doesnt seem to be a concern. The only thing they cautioned against was doing any exhaust work or chips/programming to it. Any of that would void the warranty, unless I put it all back to factory before the warranty work was performed.


----------



## Turf Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

Had an '08 with the 6.7lt was a great truck, now have a '11 with the same motor and it never misses a beat. Plenty of power and never lets me down!


----------



## MegaCabMike (Oct 22, 2012)

My father in law has one and loves the truck but nothing but issues with the regen system and the fuel milage is terrable loaded and unloaded. My Hemi Megacab gets better milage even towing.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Moparman11883;1553690 said:


> As far as the warranty goes, I've talked to the local dealer and they dont seem to have a problem inspecting the truck and doing any warranty repairs knowing that it has a plow on it. Doesnt seem to be a concern. The only thing they cautioned against was doing any exhaust work or chips/programming to it. Any of that would void the warranty, unless I put it all back to factory before the warranty work was performed.


Almost any chip you put on it they will be able to tell even if you put it back to stock it shows up
On their computer as being changed. Just a word of caution.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Dude,

If you want to know the good, bad or ugly, then just spend some time here.

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/

You won't find any more honest reviews, tips, or problems posted anywhere.

Good luck .....


----------



## Moparman11883 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I currently have a 2011 Dodge 2500 with the 6.7. I also have a 2012 Dodge 2500 with the 5.7 Hemi.

Both are crew cabs, both 4x4, both silver and both are automatics.

The Hemi does NOT get better gas mileage while towing, unless you're just towing a little 8x10 open trailer with one mower.

We have a 26' flatbed that we haul a Kubota M6040 with a 15' trideck to mow athletic fields with. The Hemi gets about 9 pulling this around, the 6.7 CTD gets about 11.

Empty, I can get about 16-17 with the Hemi if I keep the foot out of the throttle. The truck wants to FLY when empty. The diesel I get about 14-18 when empty. Pulling the 24' enclosed trailers with mowers, I get about 10-11 with the CTD, I get about 8-9 with the Hemi.

We just had a 16" snowfall the second week of December. The Hemi ran about 5-6 mpg while plowing, the diesel got about 8-9.

NOW, with all of that said, I bought a 2012 with the Hemi for these reasons as follows:
1. Diesel here is about 90 cents per gallon more than gas.
2. The CTD is listed as about a $7,000 option on the truck.
3. I can put a lifetime bumper to bumper warranty on the Hemi. On a CTD, they will only let you wrap the truck with a 100k mile warranty.

With the fact that I can stay, for the most part within 2 miles per gallon with the Hemi vs the CTD, I can drive about 200,000 miles with the Hemi before I make up the price difference that I would have to pay for the cost of the CTD "upgrade".

There is plenty of power for both, but the diesel definately has low end pulling power, which helps tremendously when you're constantly trying to get the weight of the truck moving forwards and backwards while plowing.

The Hemi has decent power, but it's more of a "take off from the line" power, as if you wanted to drag race.

I have had a '95, '96, '98, '02, '03, '05, '06, '06, '07 and now the '11 and '12 Dodge 2500's. I still have one of the '06 5.9 Diesels with 90,000 miles. It's basically a backup plow truck.

I wouldn't have any issues buying a 2011 CTD for plowing. I use Boss 8.2 V plows, have never had an issue at the dealer for warranty work.

I've gone to the dealer with the plow on, dropped the plow in front of the service drive, pulled the truck in, had front outer u-joint fixed under warranty, left, put the plow back on, and plowed empty lots across the street from the dealership.

If your dealership won't fix stuff under warranty because there's a plow on the truck, you need to find a different dealership.


----------



## MegaCabMike (Oct 22, 2012)

My father in laws 2011 CTD is getting about 7 mpg towing and 14 average around town and on the highway. He pulls a 24' enclosed race trailer. His truck is stock. My 06 Mega Cab with an intake and exhaust is getting around 10 plowing 12 to 14 around town and highway and 10 to 12 pulling the race trailer or my 33' Fifthwheel camper. It has plenty of power and flys. I don't drive it easy either. Always catch myself laying to hard into the throttle. It's more personal preference. With diesel almost a dollar more at some stations by me I can't justify for what I do with the truck. It's more of a toy then a work truck. I plow my driveway and help a friend with commercial accounts.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

Does the truck have the "Snow Plow Prep Pkg" ? If not Chrysler "could" deny warranty over issues related to plowing ... depends partially on your dealer but Chrysler is requesting digital photos when major repeirs are involved. Talk to your dealer about this.
As far as the DPF ... I started having problems after about 7K miles. Now I head off for a day trip to the dealer with a Check Engine every 2 to 3 weeks with a DPF related problem ... we'll see how long it goes this time after replacing a sensor. And my driving has nearly all been hwy so far aside from the little plowing lately. The fuel mileage is brutal compared to my '06 ... about 50% less when this new truck is running properly ... 1/2 the mileage when not. I actually got decent mileage when new but downhill ever since ... something is not right but who's going to fix it if the ECM says everything is ok? lol
Overall it's a great truck ... much improved over my '06 in every way pretty much but the emmisions crap has ruined it. And don't forget you'll need to spend about $1K at each 100K interval to clean all the soot from the intake and turbo, etc. Try pricing out a new exhaust system also as they won't last forever either. Most will need a bank loan for a new exhaust.
Head over to cumminsforum(dot)com before purchasing a new diesel and do your homework ... lots of it. These are a new animal and are very expensive to operate now. Good luck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

MegaCabMike;1555145 said:


> My father in law has one and loves the truck but nothing but issues with the regen system and the fuel milage is terrable loaded and unloaded. My Hemi Megacab gets better milage even towing.


You're full of ****.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1639595 said:


> You're full of ****.


My buddies new 2013 3500 Cummins is getting 7mpg towing a 3 car wedge. He's pretty pissed. His 03 was getting high teens doing the exact same thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

got-h2o;1639624 said:


> My buddies new 2013 3500 Cummins is getting 7mpg towing a 3 car wedge. He's pretty pissed. His 03 was getting high teens doing the exact same thing.


Read my post from above.

I am switching back to all Hemi's.

The cost / benefit isn't there. Throw in the fact you can put the lifetime warranty on the He I from bumper to bumper and it's a no brainer.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

got-h2o;1639624 said:


> My buddies new 2013 3500 Cummins is getting 7mpg towing a 3 car wedge. He's pretty pissed. His 03 was getting high teens doing the exact same thing.


I can't dispute what "your buddy's" getting. But I'm getting a solid 18 not towing anything with a mix of in town and highway driving, and on the highway I'm hitting it at 80 all day long. My '07 Ram with a Hemi would never get anywhere close to that.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

I have an 08 6.7 with all the deletes, 5in exhaust and a programmer and I get 22hwy not towing and 12-15 city towing my 14' landscape trailer


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Since we are on the topic of mileage mine pulls high teens unloaded average. All highway driving unloaded I have seen 21-22. Pulling my 5th wheel camper (10,000lbs) it gets about 12.5-13


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

My mileage has gotten considerably better as I break it in. These are unloaded (not towing either) numbers, but I'm averaging between 21-22 with a mix of city and hwy now. I never got even close to that with my Hemi.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

NBI Lawn;1648203 said:


> Since we are on the topic of mileage mine pulls high teens unloaded average. All highway driving unloaded I have seen 21-22. Pulling my 5th wheel camper (10,000lbs) it gets about 12.5-13


This is a carbon copy of my numbers too for my 06. The new stuff is flashy, fancy and new. After a few years the new will become old and you will be stuck with the remainder. My brother in law just picked up a nice 06 mega cab from Texas. Paid big dollars for the truck but it is flawless, plans on keeping it for a long time..


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1648411 said:


> This is a carbon copy of my numbers too for my 06. The new stuff is flashy, fancy and new. After a few years the new will become old and you will be stuck with the remainder. My brother in law just picked up a nice 06 mega cab from Texas. Paid big dollars for the truck but it is flawless, plans on keeping it for a long time..


I think some people are in lala land when they come up with their mileage numbers. I won't BS people...it gets great mileage for how much power it has pulling. 
I would LOVE a new truck and have looked at them but there is no way I would/could fork over $60k for a new truck . Mine just hit 48,000miles and has really only seen snow two or three times. I plow with another truck Thumbs Up


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lala land is right. And people also don't understand that their 06, or 04, or 08, or wtf ever isn't an 11,12,13. That great milage and lack of DPF's etc is the reason people want the older trucks. The topic was started about real world #'s on the newer trucks. Real world #'s that I gave from real world experience and no one wanted to hear it. 

I average pulling around 20k on my 05 6.0 and usually get a solid 14mpg's with a lot of stopping and going. Not bad. Not great. But it's what I do and I live with it. I didn't bring that into the mix before b/c it's not a 2011 Ram. When I spoke of my buddies new 2013 getting horse sh!t mileage, it's b/c he just spent $55k on a new truck and is pretty p!ssed off about it. I am too b/c I wanted it in a cpl yrs when he was done with it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And NBI I hope that didn't come across as an attack on you..........I didn't mean it that way. Your #'s seem spot on. I had an 06 Dodge 2wd dually for a while last year. It actually did a bit better since it was a manual.


----------

